# Special adult cat in Los Angeles



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I know there is not a big chance of anything coming out of posting on the forum, but I thought I would still give it a chance... should word of mouth work, who knows!

Cloud is a white female cat about 2-3 years old that is currently fostered by the private rescuer I know. She was pulled out of the shelter days before getting put to sleep - she was red listed, pathetically thin and caked with filth. Not a very good start for her :? 

Now she has come around beautifully, she is lean and muscular, with a gorgeous glossy white coat; she is quite a character too, and that's where her trouble start as far as finding a new home goes...

She needs to be an only cat - she ignores dogs, and does not seem to mind their company at all, but she is an awful bully to other cats. Where she is fostered she keeps cornering the other cats, adults and kittens alike, and hisses and swats at them, terrifying pretty much all of them, getting in fights with the brave ones 8O That rules out any multicat home... 

Also, she will not eat dry food, and will barely touch canned food - the rescuer tried her on raw food, and now she will not eat anything else. While this is excellent for her health, it kinda narrows down the number of potential homes even more  

She is currently kept indoors and allowed outdoors supervised. She is a very docile and friendly kitty, she absolutely adores to be petted and brushed... she is as adorable to people as she is mean to other cats!

She is spayed, microchipped, de-wormed, de-flead and very healthy... not destructive in any way, but she demands more attention than she can get in a foster home, and really is becoming a problem with other cats.

The rescue lady usually asks for a rehoming fee to make sure the cats end up in a trustworthy place, but I am sure she would be willing to compromise if the right person offered a home for Cloud. So if you know someone who is looking to adopt one adult cat and will not want more... please spread the word!

Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's gorgeous! :luv 

I hope she finds a good home - her chances are pretty good with you helping, Nini.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww ... she is so cute. I hope she finds a home soon


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

She sounds like she'd be a great cat for a Senior citizen provided they could be shown her diet. Perhaps, natures variety would work for her, it's easier...


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

She is still waiting for a home... a lady was interested in adopting her for her mother, but when she came to see her she was more worried about whether she was going to get white fur all over her house, than about the cat itself. And she never called back  

So, back to the start... she would be so perfect indeed for a Senior who needs the company of a very friendly pet. Frozen raw food would work great for her, and would surely be easier than balancing the quantities of raw meat and veggies at home. I hope someone will finally take her home...


----------

